# 4 Butts on the WSM



## cleglue (Oct 19, 2006)

Sunday morning I got up at 1:40 AM and started the fire in the WSM.  While it was getting to temperature I rubbed down the butts with mustard and TexasBBQrub.  I put the 4 butts on at 2:25AM.  I had a time getting the temperature regulated for the next few hours.  Finally about 5AM it seemed to maintain about 225 to 230.  I left for church at 8 AM and left the wife to regulate the heat.  I told her to keep it between 225 and 250.  She was able to maintain it at about 240.  When I got back from church around 11 AM the butt on the top rack was at 155 the other about 3 degrees lower.  I wanted to take them off at about 1:30 and let them rest for an hour…WELL…I increased the heat to about 280 at 11 AM.  One butt was at 195 at about 1:30 two others were at about 190 at 1:50.  I was able to pull and chop at about 2:20PM .  I wish I had time to let them rest for an hour but that wasn’t going to happen because the family get together was a 3:00PM.  I pulled and chopped.  The first butt was the best the others were ok.  The last one was at 195 when I left to go to the family get together so I just closed the vents on the WSM and pulled it off about an hour later (I left the get together for alittle while to tend to the last butt).

I will start even earlier next time or run the smoker hotter from the start.  I should have given myself 2 hours a pound as suggested.  The butts were 7 to 8 pounds a piece except one was 9 pounds.

Here are the pictures.


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks good!   Next time, post BEFORE you start cooking.  I can be in Asheboro in less than an hour...   [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]


----------



## cleglue (Oct 19, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> I can be in Asheboro in less than an hour...   [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]



Some company sure would have been great.  Sometimes the wee hours of the morning get a little lonely especially the 2 AM hour.


----------



## john pen (Oct 19, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of time, John LaBatts keeps me company..lol. Good looking eats !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job cleglue! Those were some big looking butts there!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 20, 2006)

I like big butts.     No lie.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2006)

Look good buddy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2006)

Good looking cook Craig!!  Big Ole' Butts!!


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks good !!! I'm doing four this weekend too.

Al


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2006)

Now that was a full smoker.  Great color.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 20, 2006)

Good job cleglue, reminded me that I haven't had pulled pork in quite some time.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks good , I usually pull mine at the 200 degree mark, but the good thing about BBQ is I have never met any I didn`t like. Its a perfect day to BBQ and I can`t even get out the house because of the gout. Maybe I will be over this by Tommorow cause if I am I will be out on the smoker I got 8 butts down on the freezer , got a good sale at a local grocery store 98 cents a pound , just could not pass that up. Thanks for the pics I can almost taste them !!


----------

